# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Kuratas, rideable and user operated robot, Suidobashi Heavy Industry, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Suidobashi Heavy Industry

facebook.com/KuratasRobot

twitter.com/kuratas_robot

Kuratas on Wikipedia

The Kuratas robot was developed by artist Kogoro Kurata (after whom the suit is named), and roboticist Wataru Yoshizaki.

----------


## Airicist

How to ride Kuratas - Suidobashi heavy industry 

Published on Jul 28, 2012

----------


## Airicist

KURATAS in WONDER FESTIVAL 2012 SUMMER 

 Published on Jul 31, 2012




> Thank you very much for all of you who came to Wonder Festival last sunday and watched KURATAS's releasing event, who read the online news, and who supported us.Looking forward to see you again soon and make you surprise.

----------


## Airicist

KURATAS - Suidobashi heavy industry 

Published on Jul 28, 2012

----------


## Airicist

KURATAS! LAUNCH!!

Published on May 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Kuratas on Amazon Japan

----------


## Airicist

tokyo international toy show 2015 kuratas

Published on Jun 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "June 2016: America and Japan to face off in giant robot combat"

by Loz Blain
July 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The giant robot duel

Published on Oct 17, 2017




> Behold, the world's first giant robot duel, between Megabots, Inc (USA) and Suidobashi Heavy Industry (Japan)! Science fiction fantasies become reality as gigantic robots, piloted by their creators, go head-to-head in this historic battle!


Giant Fighting Robots, MegaBots Inc.

Article "MegaBots beat Japan in ultimate giant-robot smackdown"
In the "first ever giant robot battle," mammoth machines from MegaBots and Suidobashi Heavy Industry fight for the world title using attack drones and more.

by Bonnie Burton
October 17, 2017

----------

